# Old relics



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I call that stab-in only receptacle a "California special" because that's the only place I have ever seem them used.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

MTW said:


> I call that stab-in only receptacle a "California special" because that's the only place I have ever seem them used.


There are plenty of those here in Oregon, especially in houses built in the late-70s/early-80s. Probably built for people from California :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Ive installed thousands of them in the 80s in mass housing. Many kitchens included

sent from a collect call via inmate phone


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Back stabs, the greatest mind boggle. Current carrying conductors that can burn down a home gets cheap poke through hold. Ground wire that may never see current gets a screw terminal.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

When it comes to back-stab devices what are the test parameters that UL or another NRTL uses (amperage, voltage, duration, etc..)?

Pete


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

meadow said:


> Back stabs, the greatest mind boggle. Current carrying conductors that can burn down a home gets cheap poke through hold. Ground wire that may never see current gets a screw terminal.





No one Watches Out for Us ... Backs Stabs are Criminal .

Should be a Class Action Suite .


The commercial grade , back wired 20a with screw down clamps is the only Recpt I will use .



Pete


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

pete87 said:


> No one Watches Out for Us ... Backs Stabs are Criminal .
> 
> Should be a Class Action Suite .
> 
> ...



I think a screw wired resi grade receptacle is ok, its the back stabbing that gets me. The high failure rates are a hazard to life and property.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

meadow said:


> I think a screw wired resi grade receptacle is ok, its the back stabbing that gets me. The high failure rates are a hazard to life and property.



I still hate the cheap screw ones ... but way better than Criminal Backstabs .
and no feed through on screws , only pig tailed .

Some better contractors will use Top End Recpts . in heavy use areas ...
like Counter Tops , Vanities , Work Benches , Garages , Outdoor locos , ect .



Pete


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

I agree, some areas do better with commercial grade devices.

Feed through is none so bad with screws, but back stabs guarantees quicker failure.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I remved 2 of thhose stab only receptaclpes installed in 1963, fa

sent from a collect call via inmate phone


----------



## 1manElectricalShow (Aug 30, 2012)

pete87 said:


> I still hate the cheap screw ones ... but way better than Criminal Backstabs .
> and no feed through on screws , only pig tailed .
> 
> Some better contractors will use Top End Recpts . in heavy use areas ...
> ...






Agreed, pig tail only, why mess around with a series wired plug circuit?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Profit holes. Classic thread if there ever was one.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Nọthing wrong with backstabbing. When you get a development òf 500 houses let me know hơw many ẽxtra manhours your gúys will spend pigtailing ỏ úsing the side screws.

sent from a collect call via inmate phone


----------



## 1manElectricalShow (Aug 30, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> Nọthing wrong with backstabbing. When you get a development òf 500 houses let me know hơw many ẽxtra manhours your gúys will spend pigtailing ỏ úsing the side screws.
> 
> sent from a collect call via inmate phone


True, however from my standpoint as the single electrician on a maintenence staff at a chemical plant there really is NO reason to fool around with cheap recepts or any other cookie-cutter ticky tack style devices for that matter


----------

